# Disgusting 16 year old discord whore Leo the enemy of .me gets off on making 90+ members cut themselves makes fun of ugly people and milks them



## Jagged0 (Apr 12, 2021)

Her .co account is @Lasko123 it followed me out of the blue and posting style looks too familiar










admits to making these guys self harm “claims it’s hot”



disgusting narcy whore



deformed weird alien kid

makes fun of ugly people

claims .me members pay her money not knowing she hates them




@xefo why does this foid claim you know her?






For the dumb cucks who chase this girl 1.she only likes pretty boys 2.she hates bald men stop simping she hates you and gets off on buttplugs



me being the only alpha male ignoring her calls then hanging up on this stupid whore trying to have a covo with me in which I didn’t even speak.

@werty1457 hows that for proof?


----------



## Deleted member 5969 (Apr 12, 2021)

WICKED WHORE


----------



## Deleted member 2214 (Apr 12, 2021)

This is why u PM redcels and Ritalincel only.


----------



## Deleted member 3990 (Apr 12, 2021)

@Dogs


----------



## N1c (Apr 12, 2021)

Best way to punnish this whore would be to not give her any attention at all but that would sadly probably not work since it will always still exist some simps


----------



## Bitch (Apr 12, 2021)

_Edgy boy 😍




_


----------



## Bitch (Apr 12, 2021)

_Why do they cut themselves I don’t get it, because she orders them or because they are so “depressed” after she tells them they are ugly and should fuck off?_


----------



## Be_ConfidentBro (Apr 12, 2021)

90 people is like half the active members on the forum.
*A single foid* humilated *half *of this “blackpilled” forum. 
Goes to show that men in general, no matter if bluepilled, redpilled, blackpilled or dragon dildo pilled, are absolute pathetic cucks.

Keep writing threads on hyperghamy, female inflated ego and how 4 PSL Beckies have the same SMV as prime Chico, meanwhile you cut yourselves for the first whore that you have contact with over the fucking internet.


----------



## lutte (Apr 12, 2021)

Imagine actually giving her attention she craves


----------



## Jagged0 (Apr 12, 2021)

Hopefully this is an eye opener that FOIDS no matter the age are evil sociopathic creatures you use them then throw them away they feel no emotion they get off on degrading you


----------



## lutte (Apr 12, 2021)

Be_ConfidentBro said:


> 90 people is like half the active members on the forum.
> *A single foid* humilated *half *of this “blackpilled” forum.
> Goes to show that men in general, no matter if bluepilled, redpilled, blackpilled or dragon dildo pilled, are absolute pathetic cucks.
> 
> Keep writing threads on hyperghamy, female inflated ego and how 4 PSL Beckies have the same SMV as prime Chico, meanwhile you cut yourselves for the first whore that you have contact with over the fucking internet.





N1c said:


> Best way to punnish this whore would be to not give her any attention at all but that would sadly probably not work since it will always still exist some simps


they're obsessed with her on these psl discords jfl. Just goes to show, never trust a discord user


----------



## itorroella9 (Apr 12, 2021)

i tried to grab her ip but too retarded for it


----------



## gamma (Apr 12, 2021)

What if behind this "girl" there is a man that is stacyfishing to get money?


----------



## Clark69 (Apr 12, 2021)

Be_ConfidentBro said:


> Goes to show that men in general, no matter if bluepilled, redpilled, blackpilled or *dragon dildo* pilled, are absolute pathetic cucks.


caged. shit like this is why females are never going to be allowed. just imagine what dozens of females can do


----------



## Julian (Apr 12, 2021)

gamma said:


> What if behind this "girl" there is a man that is stacyfishing to get money?



and surgerymaxxes with that money, gigabased tbh


----------



## Be_ConfidentBro (Apr 12, 2021)

Clark69 said:


> caged. shit like this is why females are never going to be allowed. just imagine what dozens of females can do


Indeed. The day females are allowed on here is the day this site dies


----------



## Philtrumcel (Apr 12, 2021)

Jagged0 said:


> Her .co account is @Lasko123 it followed me out of the blue and posting style looks too familiar
> View attachment 1087451
> View attachment 1087452
> View attachment 1087453
> ...


Mirin is Looking nice

also fuck her

She seem to like low t men lol

look at That tranny tiktok boy


----------



## gamma (Apr 12, 2021)

Julian said:


> and surgerymaxxes with that money, gigabased tbh


Brb stacyfishing incels on discord to get jaw implants


----------



## Deleted member 2205 (Apr 12, 2021)

Would smash


----------



## Deleted member 2205 (Apr 12, 2021)

Maybe not the right time but just felt like saying


----------



## Deleted member 10673 (Apr 12, 2021)

Bianca Devins 2.0 inb4 she gets beheaded


----------



## ShowerMaxxing (Apr 12, 2021)

gamma said:


> What if behind this "girl" there is a man that is stacyfishing to get money?


Respect. That's a good idea actually😏


----------



## Yuya Moggershima (Apr 12, 2021)

JUST FUCKING LAUGH AT THE DOZENS OF "BASED AND BLACKPILLED" INCELS THROWING AWAY THEIR DIGNITY FOR A INTANGIBLE PIXEL IN THE SHAPE OF A E-WHORE AND DELUDING THEMSELVES FORGETTING THEY'LL NEVER FUCK THAT GIRL.
JUST FUCKING LAUGH AT HOW LOW WILL PATHETIC MEN STEP FOR AN OUNCE OF FEMALE ATTENTION, THIS IS WHY HYPERGAMY IS SO BAD.


----------



## Deleted member 10172 (Apr 12, 2021)

Be_ConfidentBro said:


> 90 people is like half the active members on the forum.
> *A single foid* humilated *half *of this “blackpilled” forum.
> Goes to show that men in general, no matter if bluepilled, redpilled, blackpilled or dragon dildo pilled, are absolute pathetic cucks.
> 
> Keep writing threads on hyperghamy, female inflated ego and how 4 PSL Beckies have the same SMV as prime Chico, meanwhile you cut yourselves for the first whore that you have contact with over the fucking internet.


This post right here should literally put on legendary best of the best


----------



## N1c (Apr 12, 2021)

lutte said:


> they're obsessed with her on these psl discords jfl. Just goes to show, never trust a discord user





Be_ConfidentBro said:


> 90 people is like half the active members on the forum.
> *A single foid* humilated *half *of this “blackpilled” forum.
> Goes to show that men in general, no matter if bluepilled, redpilled, blackpilled or dragon dildo pilled, are absolute pathetic cucks.
> 
> Keep writing threads on hyperghamy, female inflated ego and how 4 PSL Beckies have the same SMV as prime Chico, meanwhile you cut yourselves for the first whore that you have contact with over the fucking internet.





Yuya Moggershima said:


> JUST FUCKING LAUGH AT THE DOZENS OF "BASED AND BLACKPILLED" INCELS THROWING AWAY THEIR DIGNITY FOR A INTANGIBLE PIXEL IN THE SHAPE OF A E-WHORE AT DELUDING THEMSELVES FORGETTING THEY'LL NEVER FUCK THAT GIRL.
> JUST FUCKING LAUGH AT HOW LOW WILL PATHETIC MEN STEP FOR AN OUNCE OF FEMALE ATTENTION, THIS IS WHY HYPERGAMY IS SO BAD.


Wich users on here cut their wrists or simped for the girl in some way?


----------



## TUSSELEIF (Apr 12, 2021)

Leo is Lasko123? Putting her on ignore then immediately. Fucking JFL at the simps on this forum even giving time to talk to this whore. To any guy who has talked to this whore and bitten her bait; JFL at you you fucking pathetic subhuman.


----------



## Yuya Moggershima (Apr 12, 2021)

N1c said:


> Wich users on here cut their wrists or simped for the girl in some way?


I don't know, can't tell from this thread.
It's ironic thinking how many users who would call me faggot because I talk with girls probably simp this hard for degenerate foids, I suppose they just like to project their own subhumanity.


----------



## Wallenberg (Apr 12, 2021)

Do I understand this correctly? 90 members of this forum cut themselves because a girl (or a guy claiming to be a girl) told them to do so in discord?

No wonder. People here accuse me of larping when I say that I get a decent amount of attention from girls. Of course they think that I'm larping when they literally cut themselves because a girl (or a man claiming to be a girl) on discord told them to cut themselves.

What a bunch of simps.


----------



## Deleted member 11748 (Apr 12, 2021)

Something sounds off tbh

@Lasko123 is an active member on .is (@FlamingCel)

giga fucking rotter, no way he is a foid tbhngl

its someone else


----------



## Wallenberg (Apr 12, 2021)

Yuya Moggershima said:


> JUST FUCKING LAUGH AT THE DOZENS OF "BASED AND BLACKPILLED" INCELS THROWING AWAY THEIR DIGNITY FOR A INTANGIBLE PIXEL IN THE SHAPE OF A E-WHORE AND DELUDING THEMSELVES FORGETTING THEY'LL NEVER FUCK THAT GIRL.
> JUST FUCKING LAUGH AT HOW LOW WILL PATHETIC MEN STEP FOR AN OUNCE OF FEMALE ATTENTION, THIS IS WHY HYPERGAMY IS SO BAD.


These "based and blackpilled" incels cry about men and women having casual sex yet they cut themselves to get attention from a girl (or a guy claiming to be a girl) on discord.


----------



## PYT (Apr 12, 2021)

Jagged0 said:


> Her .co account is @Lasko123 it followed me out of the blue and posting style looks too familiar
> View attachment 1087451
> View attachment 1087452
> View attachment 1087453
> ...


JFL how can you be blackpilled and start paying for some mentally ill becky's shit.

All I'm saying is


----------



## Deleted member 10673 (Apr 12, 2021)

On the Forum there stacysexual and won't have sex with gooks cuz their maxilla is too flat but on discord self harming and becoming paypigs for this hapa abomination


----------



## xefo (Apr 12, 2021)

90+ members cut themselves​
you mean send pics of their hands


----------



## OOGABOOGA (Apr 12, 2021)




----------



## mogstar (Apr 12, 2021)

oh no


----------



## mogstar (Apr 12, 2021)

Philtrumcel said:


> Mirin is Looking nice


----------



## Deleted member 10524 (Apr 12, 2021)

At least i'm one incel here who doesn't simp


----------



## Deleted member 6873 (Apr 12, 2021)

just lol if you unironically use discord servers


----------



## Lux (Apr 12, 2021)

@Lasko123 say psych rn 😟


----------



## Vitruvian (Apr 12, 2021)

Dont give her the validation she craves. Obviously has a bad relationship with her dad, and looks used. Give up, u can’t change people


----------



## Ritalincel (Apr 12, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 10913 (Apr 12, 2021)

GigaChang said:


> Something sounds off tbh
> 
> @Lasko123 is an active member on .is (@FlamingCel)
> 
> ...


Man it can't be lasko. It doesn't add up.. Why would this foid quote any passages from the bible everytime?


----------



## Deleted member 11748 (Apr 12, 2021)

SayHeyHey said:


> Man it can't be lasko. It doesn't add up.. Why would this foid quote any passages from the bible everytime?


indeed, op is wrong about @Lasko123 being the foid


----------



## Deleted member 10913 (Apr 12, 2021)

Also, imagine being blackpilled and still do this shit for a
e-thot. PEOPLE YOU ARE ON A *BLACKPILLED* FORUM, GET YOUR HEAD TOGETHER FOR GOD'S SAKE.




if this is true did everyone lose their mind?! @IncelsBraincels come see this

If I recognize one of these hands, your dignity on this forum is done. Keep that in mind


----------



## Titbot (Apr 12, 2021)

She tried to call me like 20 times out of the blue. Ignored each one of her calls and blocked her


----------



## IncelsBraincels (Apr 12, 2021)

SayHeyHey said:


> Also, imagine being blackpilled and still do this shit for a
> e-thot. PEOPLE YOU ARE ON A *BLACKPILLED* FORUM, GET YOUR HEAD TOGETHER FOR GOD'S SAKE.
> View attachment 1087912
> 
> ...


Yes bro JFL it's even worse if you regular discord


----------



## Ritalincel (Apr 12, 2021)

Papabakvet said:


> just lol if you unironically use discord servers


----------



## paranakee (Apr 12, 2021)

what a fucking psychopath, and not in the good way either


----------



## Copexodius Maximus (Apr 12, 2021)

@SubhumanCurrycel half of this forum got caged by an internet e thot. 
It's over



Ritalincel said:


> View attachment 1087815


Found you.


----------



## Ritalincel (Apr 12, 2021)

IncelsBraincels said:


> Yes bro


----------



## Ritalincel (Apr 12, 2021)

Copexodius Maximus said:


> @SubhumanCurrycel half of this forum got caged by an internet e thot.
> It's over
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## IncelsBraincels (Apr 12, 2021)

Ritalincel said:


>


infinite chocolate gif


----------



## Deleted member 10913 (Apr 12, 2021)

IncelsBraincels said:


> Yes bro JFL it's even worse if you regular discord


Shit man wtf, never doubt that these people are the biggest traitors I have been on this forum. Being ignorrant and doing it is not the same as doing it while you know the destruction of your crime


----------



## DianabolDownie (Apr 12, 2021)

Only a few of them cut themselves, she just dm's everyone asking for hand pics in general

But yes, why people actually send them, and why people actually believe it when she randomly dm's them "ily" is beyond me


----------



## Deleted member 9787 (Apr 12, 2021)

banger thread 

damn this is some deep shit


----------



## Deleted member 9217 (Apr 12, 2021)

is that actually lasko


----------



## mogstar (Apr 12, 2021)

Ritalincel said:


> View attachment 1087950


Are u even human bro ?


----------



## Ritalincel (Apr 12, 2021)

portuguesecel said:


> Are u even human bro ?


Sup?


----------



## Alexanderr (Apr 12, 2021)

She’s headache inducing but the users here she has on a leash are even more despicable. Stop being so pathetic ffs.


----------



## mogstar (Apr 12, 2021)

Alexanderr said:


> She’s headache inducing but the users here she has on a leash are even more despicable. Stop being so pathetic ffs.


U should ban them all


----------



## BrendioEEE (Apr 13, 2021)

*Every single one of these abused dogs needs to be permanently banned.*​


----------



## BrendioEEE (Apr 13, 2021)

Alexanderr said:


> She’s headache inducing but the users here she has on a leash are even more despicable. Stop being so pathetic ffs.





portuguesecel said:


> U should ban them all


----------



## Deleted member 6723 (Apr 13, 2021)

BIGDICCJIM said:


> This is why u PM redcels and Ritalincel only.


how bout me


----------



## Deleted member 6723 (Apr 13, 2021)

@Lasko123 is this u or just has the same username in .co


----------



## BrendioEEE (Apr 13, 2021)

Proex said:


> @Lasko123 is this u or just has the same username in .co


The Lasko account is pretty sus.


----------



## W0KESTMOTHF (Apr 13, 2021)

Over for those fags


----------



## BrendioEEE (Apr 13, 2021)

Think about this for a second, there's already a power dynamic gone wrong here even if it is off site. There are 90+ members who would do pretty much fucking anything for the chance the get the juice from this female, including breaking the rules. That means they value this female more than they value the rules and moderation staff @Gargantuan @Alexanderr @her, and of course other members, and site culture, and the site as a whole, and this general community, I don't know how much you feel the same way, but if it were up to me, that's pretty much like having 90+ surrogates as accounts on here in her stead. To me, orbiters like this have pretty much forfeited their autonomy and right as a man, they are just an extension of the female at this point.

I would permaban them on sight if there is ever any way to find out who they are. This is exactly what discord server cliques bring, the worst degeneracy imaginable. This is some /r9k/ level filth right here if true.


----------



## Deleted member 10615 (Apr 13, 2021)

this site is full of gay faggots with no guts

they talk all this shit about women then when a becky comes along they simp for her then they cut themselves when she rejects them

you fucking faggots know your place


also fuck that lesbian looking bitch hope she gets raped by a pack of curries


----------



## Deleted member 10615 (Apr 13, 2021)

we need to find out who those users are and kick them of the sight tbh


----------



## W0KESTMOTHF (Apr 13, 2021)

BrendioEEE said:


> Think about this for a second, there's already a power dynamic gone wrong here even if it is off site. There are 90+ members who would do pretty much fucking anything for the chance the get the juice from this female, including breaking the rules. That means they value this female more than they value the rules and moderation staff @Gargantuan @Alexanderr @her, and of course other members, and site culture, and the site as a whole, and this general community, I don't know how much you feel the same way, but if it were up to me, that's pretty much like having 90+ surrogates as accounts on here in her stead. To me, orbiters like this have pretty much forfeited their autonomy and right as a man, they are just an extension of the female at this point.
> 
> I would permaban them on sight if there is ever any way to find out who they are. This is exactly what discord server cliques bring, the worst degeneracy imaginable. This is some /r9k/ level filth right here if true.


Ironic coming from you tho , but i agree with your statement


----------



## Deleted member 10615 (Apr 13, 2021)

this bitch isn't even good looking either

she looks like one of those unpopular girls who sits with the other outcast subhuman weird girls

she dresses like a fucking spastic tranny gay pride bitch trying to be edgy

she wouldn't last one second in an australian high school

this bitch would get the shit kicked out of her by the other girls for dressing like a queer and being weird asf

she is nothing more then a average ethnic girl who thinks she is special and edgy

and also to the people who simped for her you faggots know your fucking place

you guys call nearly all women ugly then when this ethnic becky comes along you all simp for her


some of you guys are fake as fuck


----------



## HowAmIAlive123 (Apr 13, 2021)

Be_ConfidentBro said:


> 90 people is like half the active members on the forum.
> *A single foid* humilated *half *of this “blackpilled” forum.
> Goes to show that men in general, no matter if bluepilled, redpilled, blackpilled or dragon dildo pilled, are absolute pathetic cucks.
> 
> Keep writing threads on hyperghamy, female inflated ego and how 4 PSL Beckies have the same SMV as prime Chico, meanwhile you cut yourselves for the first whore that you have contact with over the fucking internet.


mate ur lacking context 
sending that foid ur hands is not a big deal jfl they do it for the memes and in the generall chat to see whos mogging
i got some hand pictures aswell, who cares about them, they have no value


but stone those simps who gift her nitro, i bet its actually not that many off .me, but on orphanage, freedom and the server arsene owns


----------



## BrendioEEE (Apr 13, 2021)

W0KESTMOTHF said:


> Ironic coming from you tho , but i agree with your statement


Pretending I ever orbited anyone is a double digit IQ cope, and honestly I wonder if the people who tried spreading that bullshit have something more legitimately damning to hide.


----------



## Deleted member 11748 (Apr 13, 2021)

Copexodius Maximus said:


> @SubhumanCurrycel half of this forum got caged by an internet e thot.
> It's over
> 
> 
> ...


tell boneless to fuck off

he is a closet fgt himself jfl and dirty paki

Atila is the only cool user on neets


----------



## pizza (Apr 13, 2021)

JFL HAHAHAHAH


----------



## Deleted member 10615 (Apr 13, 2021)

Be_ConfidentBro said:


> 90 people is like half the active members on the forum.
> *A single foid* humilated *half *of this “blackpilled” forum.
> Goes to show that men in general, no matter if bluepilled, redpilled, blackpilled or dragon dildo pilled, are absolute pathetic cucks.
> 
> Keep writing threads on hyperghamy, female inflated ego and how 4 PSL Beckies have the same SMV as prime Chico, meanwhile you cut yourselves for the first whore that you have contact with over the fucking internet.


giga based bro 

your getting a react for that and a follow if im not following you already


----------



## Mongrelcel (Apr 13, 2021)

we need a dox on these simps


----------



## Deleted member 6723 (Apr 13, 2021)

90 though thats so much cant believe she got that many users to send her money, gifts, and cut themselves over her


----------



## RecessedCel5 (Apr 13, 2021)

BrendioEEE said:


> *Every single one of these abused dogs needs to be permanently banned.*​


true


----------



## DianabolDownie (Apr 13, 2021)

Proex said:


> 90 though thats so much cant believe she got that many users to send her money, gifts, and cut themselves over her


You'd filet your penis if Eva told you to do it


----------



## sorrowfulsad (Apr 13, 2021)

okay but I am actually caging at the amount of veiny arm pictures she received. like they all definitely frauded lmao. all of these mfers really thought some veins on their arm would give them more attention


----------



## Jamesothy (Apr 13, 2021)

Jagged0 said:


> Her .co account is @Lasko123 it followed me out of the blue and posting style looks too familiar
> View attachment 1087451
> View attachment 1087452
> View attachment 1087453
> ...


Speak to her, dude. Mess with her a bit. Din't ignore her calls. You already know what she's about. I'd love to troll these kinds of narcy young skanks if I could.


----------



## Jamesothy (Apr 13, 2021)

Jamesothy said:


> Speak to her, dude. Mess with her a bit. Din't ignore her calls. You already know what she's about. I'd love to troll these kinds of narcy young skanks if I could.


Reverse troll the b*tch.


----------



## Jamesothy (Apr 13, 2021)

yolojetrollo said:


> _Edgy boy 😍
> 
> View attachment 1087498
> _


He doesn't answer it because he knows what she's about and is afraid she'll get the best of him.


----------



## Deleted member 10615 (Apr 13, 2021)

Proex said:


> 90 though thats so much cant believe she got that many users to send her money, gifts, and cut themselves over her


most people on this site are all talk

people on this site lie aboout the way they look all the time and proclaim they mog everyone and there chads

these people showed there true colours by simping for a average becky ethnic

this bitch thinks she is special and edgy she looks like an outcast and looks like the other girls in her school make fun of her

she genuinley looks like the girl everybody calls weird and makes fun of
'
who the fuck wears a chocker

this bitch would commit suicide after spending a week in my school no joke


----------



## Jamesothy (Apr 13, 2021)

Jagged0 said:


> Hopefully this is an eye opener that FOIDS no matter the age are evil sociopathic creatures you use them then throw them away they feel no emotion they get off on degrading you


This is just one stupid wh*re on discord, dude.


----------



## Deleted member 6723 (Apr 13, 2021)

wanttobeattractive said:


> most people on this site are all talk
> 
> people on this site lie aboout the way they look all the time and proclaim they mog everyone and there chads
> 
> ...


i dont think shes the one with the choker she reffered to it in 3rd person and shes a girl so not him probs


----------



## Deleted member 10615 (Apr 13, 2021)

Proex said:


> i dont think shes the one with the choker she reffered to it in 3rd person and shes a girl so not him probs
> View attachment 1088167


that is a man? jfl

i legit thought that was a lesbian edge lord or something

that creature needs to rope asap 

that is beyond the pretty boy realm and has entered the trans phenotype


----------



## RecessedCel5 (Apr 13, 2021)

shame on you all .

you disgust me


----------



## MentalistKebab (Apr 13, 2021)

BrendioEEE said:


> Pretending I ever orbited anyone is a double digit IQ cope, and honestly I wonder if the people who tried spreading that bullshit have something more legitimately damning to hide.


 You are just hilarious.

Almost everyone here remembers how you were simping for your "Le Trad Wife Virginiro" before she cucked you to shadow realm


----------



## Jamesothy (Apr 13, 2021)

DianabolDownie said:


> You'd filet your penis if Eva told you to do it


But only for Eva, my man's a G otherwise.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Apr 13, 2021)

MentalistKebab said:


> You are just hilarious.
> 
> Almost everyone here remembers how you were simping for your "Le Trad Wife Virginiro" before she cucked you to shadow realm


Guess we found one of the 90 trying to cover his tracks. Keep crying for me cuck. Being manipulated by a giga dark triad female, is far different than the shit going on here.


----------



## Ritalincel (Apr 13, 2021)

MentalistKebab said:


> You are just hilarious.
> 
> Almost everyone here remembers how you were simping for your "Le Trad Wife Virginiro" before she cucked you to shadow realm


----------



## Deleted member 12669 (Apr 13, 2021)

Fucking faggots, @xefo Is probably the biggest cuck who simps for her


----------



## recessed (Apr 13, 2021)

BIGDICCJIM said:


> This is why u PM redcels and Ritalincel only.


redcels arent trustworthy


----------



## Timelessbrah (Apr 13, 2021)

Leo is a dude.


----------



## Blackgymmax (Apr 13, 2021)

Be_ConfidentBro said:


> 90 people is like half the active members on the forum.
> *A single foid* humilated *half *of this “blackpilled” forum.
> Goes to show that men in general, no matter if bluepilled, redpilled, blackpilled or dragon dildo pilled, are absolute pathetic cucks.
> 
> Keep writing threads on hyperghamy, female inflated ego and how 4 PSL Beckies have the same SMV as prime Chico, meanwhile you cut yourselves for the first whore that you have contact with over the fucking internet.


truth AMALT, AWALT


----------



## Blackgymmax (Apr 13, 2021)

Be_ConfidentBro said:


> 90 people is like half the active members on the forum.
> *A single foid* humilated *half *of this “blackpilled” forum.
> Goes to show that men in general, no matter if bluepilled, redpilled, blackpilled or dragon dildo pilled, are absolute pathetic cucks.
> 
> Keep writing threads on hyperghamy, female inflated ego and how 4 PSL Beckies have the same SMV as prime Chico, meanwhile you cut yourselves for the first whore that you have contact with over the fucking internet.


and what the fuck is your race? you remind me of a black person, but you have white coloring


----------



## xefo (Apr 13, 2021)

N1666 said:


> Fucking faggots, @xefo Is probably the biggest cuck who simps for her


nigger why are you so obessed with me just kys

and no


----------



## W0KESTMOTHF (Apr 13, 2021)

We need them to defeat her


----------



## Deleted member 7651 (Apr 13, 2021)

so lasko is that whore ?
@Lasko123 thoughts?


----------



## Deleted member 12669 (Apr 13, 2021)

xefo said:


> nigger why are you so obessed with me just kys
> 
> and no


Shut up faggot, go cut urself for a girl on discord


----------



## gaymidget (Apr 13, 2021)

Imagine being blackballed and STILL simping for girls and giving attention for free. Men really deserve everything they get from women.


----------



## Copexodius Maximus (Apr 13, 2021)

GigaChang said:


> tell boneless to fuck off
> 
> he is a closet fgt himself jfl and dirty paki
> 
> Atila is the only cool user on neets


Idk, everyone seems pretty chill there. Maybe different environment.


----------



## AbuSAF (Apr 13, 2021)

Were they blackmailed on discord cuz of pictures?


BIGDICCJIM said:


> This is why u PM redcels and Ritalincel only.


----------



## Beetlejuice (Apr 14, 2021)




----------



## FastBananaCEO (Apr 14, 2021)

Lol thank fuck I didn't fall for it. She was messaging and calling me too


----------



## BrendioEEE (Apr 14, 2021)

FastBananaCEO said:


> Lol thank fuck I didn't fall for it. She was messaging and calling me too







Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Entschuldigung (Apr 14, 2021)

lutte said:


> Imagine actually giving her attention she craves


This tbh
She thinks she deserves attention just because she has a pussy
the typical becky that thinks she's a stacy


----------



## Deleted member 13567 (Apr 15, 2021)

Hilarious seeing people orbit this 4/10 girl, she is legit really ugly/average looking and frauds her pics a lot to get simps. I remember her trying to get simps from discord servers ages ago.

This is her btw jfl. This is what half of the cucks on this forum orbit


----------



## N1c (Apr 15, 2021)

@MakinItHappen


----------



## mogstar (Apr 28, 2021)

Alexanderr said:


> She’s headache inducing but the users here she has on a leash are even more despicable. Stop being so pathetic ffs.


----------



## Lolcel (Apr 28, 2021)

Wait
The girl in the second picture looks like 13 jfl
Is that actually her?


----------



## BigJimsWornOutTires (Apr 28, 2021)

Heroin and teenage girls is a thing. I know. It starts out with mom's prescription painkillers then leads to purchasing dimes at school when the bottle goes empty. I don't understand why girls favor that euphoria over boys their age. But yeah, a girl wanting others to cut themselves seriously sounds like she's high and don't know what she's doing.

I used to volunteer at a low income housing place years ago. I would go over there to donate my sperm and money. But once, this 17 year old comes walking in with a guy her age. She was from a middle class suburb. She goes into the back room with the dealer and another guy follows and shuts the door behind him. The guy she came with stayed in the front room and was acting nervous. He kept looking at that door. Moments later, I could hear her struggling back there with the two guys. Ugh. I didn't want to hear that. So I left. I couldn't do anything about that. I was high too. And those people had guns. They wouldn't have second guess shooting me in the head.

So if you know someone that gets high like that. There's nothing you can do about it. You can't persuade them not to. You can't get them help. Do not support them. There is nothing you can do about it. Its a sad reality. But what starts those addictions are medical doctors from prosperous families that don't give a fuck about teenagers and drug addicts. These people pretend to care. They don't! They just want the money.

Those are the ones we really need to cancel.


----------



## Deleted member 10949 (Apr 28, 2021)

fucking faggots who simped for her

tag them here


----------



## RoBobaFett999 (May 13, 2021)

This the bitch @Hozay simped over


----------



## Deleted member 3635 (May 17, 2021)

Jagged0 said:


> Her .co account is @Lasko123 it followed me out of the blue and posting style looks too familiar
> View attachment 1087451
> View attachment 1087452
> View attachment 1087453
> ...


werty is a simp this nigga was preaching about jesus then started asking some mutt whore for nudes the same fucking minute


----------



## BrettyBoy (Jun 23, 2021)

I hate women.


----------



## studiocel (Jun 23, 2021)

JFL I didnt even know this site got 90 members


----------



## RODEBLUR (Jul 6, 2021)

Jagged0 said:


> Her .co account is @Lasko123 it followed me out of the blue and posting style looks too familiar
> View attachment 1087451
> View attachment 1087452
> View attachment 1087453
> ...


also just fucking lol at calling yourself an ''alpha male'' after entertaining her for hours through text

if your dms with leoo don't look like this legit take a toaster bath


----------



## JimmyDreamsOfZygos (Jul 6, 2021)

RODEBLUR said:


> also just fucking lol at calling yourself an ''alpha male'' after entertaining her for hours through text
> 
> if your dms with leoo don't look like this legit take a toaster bath
> View attachment 1212413


Seriously bragging over a gutter whore who texted every subhuman on this forum, you really got nothing going for you


----------



## Deleted member 14460 (Jul 7, 2021)

Fucking spineless faggots
Muuuuh the blackpill and then they cut themselves for a subhuman looking lurker whore . Subpar genetical mistakes.
You‘re no men .
Pathetic. Bitch will surely choose you while you lurk on an incel Forum jfl


----------



## RODEBLUR (Jul 7, 2021)

AlexAP said:


> Yeah, she was obvioulsy larping.
> 
> This forum has many desperate people, but not that much that 90 users would cut themselves for a girl on discord. And even if they would want to, they would be too high inhib for it.


That's true. But OP fell for it apparently


----------



## RODEBLUR (Jul 7, 2021)

JimmyDreamsOfZygos said:


> Seriously bragging over a gutter whore who texted every subhuman on this forum, you really got nothing going for you


Well, at least i've got IQ going for me as opposed to you, since you couldn't even fucking tell i wasn't ''bragging'', rather telling you if you make any contact with her whatsoever that you should just neck yourself already.


----------



## BrettyBoy (Jul 7, 2021)

Fuck that bitch.


----------



## RODEBLUR (Jul 7, 2021)

AdolfausKurdistan said:


> Fucking spineless faggots
> Muuuuh the blackpill and then they cut themselves for a subhuman looking lurker whore . Subpar genetical mistakes.
> You‘re no men .
> Pathetic. Bitch will surely choose you while you lurk on an incel Forum jfl


True, a lot of Incels feel special when a bitch gives them attention but forget the gallons of other men she must have done it to if she would do it to them. That, not even mentioning the fact when you're ugly/high status/poor/manlet/etc. that she's probably trying to get something out of you as well.


----------



## eyelidcel (Jul 7, 2021)

Jagged0 said:


> Her .co account is @Lasko123 it followed me out of the blue and posting style looks too familiar
> View attachment 1087451
> View attachment 1087452
> View attachment 1087453
> ...


bitchs follows me too, and tagged me in a weird post. This is gonna be fun to read about lol.


----------



## eyelidcel (Jul 7, 2021)

LOL. Went to my other discord this bitch tried to contact me too.


----------



## Ryan (Sep 5, 2021)

Jagged0 said:


> Her .co account is @Lasko123 it followed me out of the blue and posting style looks too familiar
> View attachment 1087451
> View attachment 1087452
> View attachment 1087453
> ...


Bump


----------



## JimmyDreamsOfZygos (Oct 13, 2021)

This should be permanently pinned for the entire life of the forum. Never forget.


----------



## Deleted member 8244 (Oct 14, 2021)

Ya’ll are on some simp shit JFL


----------



## Papal_Guard (Oct 14, 2021)

This bitch for some reason thinks a 5'9 guy couldn't send her jaw to Jerusalem and back
Typical height-obsessed fatherless whore


----------



## Deleted member 7098 (Oct 14, 2021)

Hope the incels that actually cut themselves for that fat frauding bitch necked themselves by now.

i tend to forget how many simping losers there are on this site, how desperate and retarded can one be


----------



## Thecovenant (Sep 22, 2022)




----------

